# How to survive the Zombie Apocalypse



## MikeL (16 Oct 2012)

I guess more people are cashing in on the Zombie Apocalypse theme

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W8HrKdGcYh0

Operation Z ft. Chris Costa - Official Trailer



> Operation Z is a comprehensive 12-part DVD series and the ULTIMATE guide to surviving a zombie apocalypse.
> 
> Learn from the best on the REAL way to be prepared for when the SHTF!
> 
> ...


----------



## LCISindenial (16 Oct 2012)

Lol. I saw an ad last year for zombie apocalypse underground condominiums retailing at close to a million.


----------



## Canadian.Trucker (17 Oct 2012)

My zombie apocolypse plan = baseball bat, machete and lots of ammo stockpile for .308 and .243.  I also have a ground escape plan to go to the nearest military base or trg facility and turn it into a safe haven.  I have indeed planned for this.


----------



## Danjanou (17 Oct 2012)

Canadian.Trucker said:
			
		

> My zombie apocolypse plan = baseball bat, machete and lots of ammo stockpile for .308 and .243.  I also have a ground escape plan to go to the nearest military base or trg facility and turn it into a safe haven.  I have indeed planned for this.



my plan involves becoming friends with Canadian Trucker  8)


----------



## Teeps74 (17 Oct 2012)

Hey now! Zombies are just misunderstood! My plan is to protect as many of the poor creatures as possible, and allow them to flourish in their natural habitat... I leave them alone, they leave me alone.

(I am also trying to get back into running shape... For if my plan fails, I just can not be the slowest one running away...)


----------



## Canadian.Trucker (17 Oct 2012)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> my plan involves becoming friends with Canadian Trucker  8)


Done and done.  Canadian Forces (both currently serving and retired) will always have priority in my survival plan, and ofcourse army.ca pers fit in there too.  

Trust me, my plan is quite extensive and detail oriented.  If anyone is super curious I can truly spell it out, but the coles notes version is that LFCA TC Meaford would be our primary base of operations with a focus to securing it as our main effort.  From there we would branch out to conduct raids on other locations, putting CFB Borden and it's plethora of armoured vehicles as a priority to reach so as to have vehicles that can withstand driving over many a zombie.

It's amazing the level of detail you can come up with when you and your NCO's have time sitting in the FOB on a DP1 infantry course in the winter and playing cards just won't cut it.


----------



## medicineman (17 Oct 2012)

Teeps74 said:
			
		

> Hey now! Zombies are just misunderstood! My plan is to protect as many of the poor creatures as possible, and allow them to flourish in their natural habitat... I leave them alone, they leave me alone.
> 
> (I am also trying to get back into running shape... For if my plan fails, I just can not be the slowest one running away...)



Seem to recall from the movie "Zombieland" that a couple fo the rules of survival were - Cardio, double tap...

MM


----------



## Teeps74 (17 Oct 2012)

medicineman said:
			
		

> Seem to recall from the movie "Zombieland" that a couple fo the rules of survival were - Cardio, double tap...
> 
> MM



Well, my alternate plan is... Become one of the first zombies... What a life... Shamble along and eat. Shamble and eat.


----------



## Jarnhamar (17 Oct 2012)

Teeps74 said:
			
		

> Well, my alternate plan is... Become one of the first zombies... What a life... Shamble along and eat. Shamble and eat.



Tried that- working in a factory.


----------



## OldSolduer (17 Oct 2012)

Teeps74 said:
			
		

> Well, my alternate plan is... Become one of the first zombies... What a life... Shamble along and eat. Shamble and eat.



Oh so kind of like some service personnel I have encountered.....and civilians.


Guys and girls, read Max Brooks' works on how to defend against the Zombie infestation.


----------



## OldSolduer (17 Oct 2012)

Canadian.Trucker said:
			
		

> My zombie apocolypse plan = baseball bat, machete and lots of ammo stockpile for .308 and .243.  I also have a ground escape plan to go to the nearest military base or trg facility and turn it into a safe haven.  I have indeed planned for this.



Just make sure to fetch a few of us in Winnipeg. We'll be at Costco and raiding the local sporting goods stores for whatever weaponry we need. 

If it is Zombies you seek, you are welcome to join us.


----------



## fraserdw (17 Oct 2012)

Woodlands Caribou Provincial Park, 100 arrows and canoe outfit.  There are over a dozen well maintained fly-in fish cabins.  Far too many waterways for the average over-weight Canadian Zombie to cross.  

I really want one of those self reloading cross-bows like in Walking Dead where he has only 1 arrow left in quiver but is able to fire 20 arrows an episode.


----------



## Danjanou (17 Oct 2012)

Teeps74 said:
			
		

> Shamble along and eat. Shamble and eat.




Oh you saw the RCL contingent at the 2012 Warriors Day Parade then. 8)


----------



## NavyShooter (18 Oct 2012)

Weapons?  C'mon over.


----------



## Canadian.Trucker (18 Oct 2012)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> Just make sure to fetch a few of us in Winnipeg. We'll be at Costco and raiding the local sporting goods stores for whatever weaponry we need.
> 
> If it is Zombies you seek, you are welcome to join us.


Oh we will definitely be branching out.  It's all about resources.  Secure the main base which is far enough from a large city to not worry too much about getting overwhelmed, and then conduct long range patrols to get more weapons/ammo/vehicles/food/etc.  FOBs are a must.



			
				NavyShooter said:
			
		

> Weapons?  C'mon over.


Come over I shall, very nice.


----------



## Popurhedoff (18 Oct 2012)

I will surround my house with Treadmills and wait for them to tire out. I have enough firearms and ammunition to last a long long time and my neighbours know when to come over and take part in the entertainment, I hope they bring popcorn.

Cheers
Pop


----------



## fraserdw (18 Oct 2012)

NavyShooter said:
			
		

> Weapons?  C'mon over.



Boy, I am not sure I would advertise my stash online!


----------



## NavyShooter (18 Oct 2012)

Um....that ain't all of it....that's only part.  

;-)

Oh, and the targets on the wall...my daughter at 20m....


----------



## Danjanou (18 Oct 2012)

NavyShooter said:
			
		

> Oh, and the targets on the wall...my daughter at 20m....



Part of the reason he feels comfortable advertising his stash. You really want to go near that place? 8)



BTW I've changed my plan, East Coast here I come, I have a popcorn maker.


----------



## NavyShooter (18 Oct 2012)

Before....






And after....






Guests are welcome, so long as they bring 7.62 NATO and can learn how to operate a linking machine....


----------



## Canadian.Trucker (18 Oct 2012)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> Part of the reason he feels comfortable advertising his stash. You really want to go near that place? 8)
> 
> 
> 
> BTW I've changed my plan, East Coast here I come, I have a popcorn maker.


Now I want popcorn dang it.

Linking machine?  *holds up hands* That's my linking machine.


----------



## OldSolduer (19 Oct 2012)

I think I can get my hand on some MSVSs......and other vehicles....


----------



## a_majoor (19 Oct 2012)

With the end of the world, lots of stupid regulations will also go out the window. I look forward to trying out my handyman skills to create a flamethrower. If that works well, I might consider the second project of creating a Soviet LPO-50 style flamethrower (much lighter without the pressurised nitrogen tank, but the cartridge pressurization system will take quite a bit of tinkering to get right).

For those of you who are going to back seat drive about how using clensing fire is dangerous, SO ARE THE FREAKING ZOMBIES! (espeially of one of them is Teeps. Yes, I'm coming for you!).

Think of all the other home improvement projects you have really _wanted_ to do (like a bomb shelter under the tool shed like the one in Mr & Mrs Smith, or a moat) rather than building a deck or levling the paving stones on the sidewalk.

With the right attitude, the Zombie apocalypse can be the best of times...


----------



## Canadian.Trucker (19 Oct 2012)

Thucydides said:
			
		

> With the right attitude, the Zombie apocalypse can be the best of times...


So true.  The lack of lines at the beer store alone make it a good time to be had.


----------



## OldSolduer (19 Oct 2012)

Canadian.Trucker said:
			
		

> So true.  The lack of lines at the beer store alone make it a good time to be had.



Ah, guns and the worlds supply of Jack Daniels..,...yes it could be fun. ;D


----------



## Danjanou (19 Oct 2012)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> Ah, guns and the worlds supply of Jack Daniels..,...yes it could be fun. ;D



Place looks easily defendable


----------



## fraserdw (19 Oct 2012)

NavyShooter said:
			
		

> Guests are welcome, so long as they bring 7.62 NATO and can learn how to operate a linking machine....



That is a tempting offer, I may take you up on it just before I retire.  I miss the GPig almost as much as I miss the C1!  I am getting old and sentimental.


----------



## heavy reader (19 Oct 2012)

The Centre for Disease Control in Atlanta has published some good SOPs and products wrt preparation for a Zombie attack.  http://www.cdc.gov/phpr/zombies.htm


----------



## Danjanou (19 Oct 2012)

heavy reader said:
			
		

> The Centre for Disease Control in Atlanta has published some good SOPs and products wrt preparation for a Zombie attack.  http://www.cdc.gov/phpr/zombies.htm



Yeah but look what happened to that place in the Offcial Zombie Survival Training Films er I mean the end of season one of The Walking Dead. I wouldn't trust em  8)


----------



## fraserdw (19 Oct 2012)

Yeah, like the man said, while they were committing sucide in the hallways, only the French stayed in their labs.  Take that freedom fries!


----------



## cupper (31 Oct 2012)

PPP released an interesting set of poll results for Halloween:



> Halloween Poll Results
> Our new Halloween poll finds that 62% of voters have a favorable opinion of Halloween. 26% of voters say they’ll be dressing up for Halloween this year. More Democrats (33%) than Republicans (23%) say they’ll be donning costumes this year, but among those more Republicans (95%) than Democrats (80%) said they had decided on their costume at the time they were polled.
> 
> Chocolate bars were overwhelmingly the most favorite type of Halloween candy, with 62% of voters choosing them and 11% picking candy corn, 7% for fruit-flavored candies and 6% opting for candy apples. 36% of voters wish they could still go trick-or treating.
> ...



http://www.publicpolicypolling.com/pdf/2011/HalloweenRelease%2BResults.pdf


----------



## Retired AF Guy (31 Oct 2012)

Coming back from work this afternoon and spied a large billboard at the Bayridge Mall shopping centre (Kingston, Ontario) for "Zombie" Insurance. Somebody getting into the Halloween spirit.


----------



## MARS (9 Nov 2012)

'WW Z' trailer is finally released....


----------



## Sythen (9 Nov 2012)

MARS said:
			
		

> 'WW Z' trailer is finally released....



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Md6Dvxdr0AQ 

Though it seems to be VERY different from the book, it looks like it will be epic. I am looking forward to it!


----------



## OldSolduer (9 Nov 2012)

Zombies can't run. They shuffle along, feed on a stupid victim, then shuffle along some more.


Kinda like government.


----------



## brihard (9 Nov 2012)

Capt Lee Lambert, former padre for the Cameron Highlanders, has just published an entertaining zombie novel. Basic premise is that during the zombpocalypse a section's worth of RCDs and a hapless Reserve Padre get caught behind the FEBA 27km east of Arnprior, and have to make it back cross country to the 'stop line' that the survivors based out of Pet have established at the river / hydro dam. Pretty fun book, and being familiar with the terrain and about to track the characters' movements across real and familiar terrain features on Google Earth was fun.

Currently available for $3 in ebook format. I promise it's at least as entertaining as the equivalent two small double doubles.

http://www.amazon.com/Jacked-A-Novel-Apocalypse-ebook/dp/B009SPZ2EC


----------



## Teeps74 (9 Nov 2012)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> Zombies can't run. They shuffle along, feed on a stupid victim, then shuffle along some more.
> 
> 
> Kinda like government.



I watched that trailer above...  

Not only do they run, but they build zombie pyramids to get over walls!







I gotta rethink my plan and start running more and faster!


----------



## Jarnhamar (9 Nov 2012)

Brihard said:
			
		

> Capt Lee Lambert, former padre for the Cameron Highlanders, has just published an entertaining zombie novel. Basic premise is that during the zombpocalypse a section's worth of RCDs and a hapless Reserve Padre get caught behind the FEBA 27km east of Arnprior, and have to make it back cross country to the 'stop line' that the survivors based out of Pet have established at the river / hydro dam. Pretty fun book, and being familiar with the terrain and about to track the characters' movements across real and familiar terrain features on Google Earth was fun.
> 
> Currently available for $3 in ebook format. I promise it's at least as entertaining as the equivalent two small double doubles.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Jacked-A-Novel-Apocalypse-ebook/dp/B009SPZ2EC



I bet the RCDs get stopped along the way to answer regimental history questions over the radio  ;D


----------



## Tank Troll (10 Nov 2012)

ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> I bet the RCDs get stopped along the way to answer regimental history questions over the radio  ;D



Or to spit and argue with some one how they are better than the Strathcona's.  : Best zombie defence move to and Island with strong tidal action.


----------



## Cdnleaf (10 Nov 2012)

Room for 3 - Zombies hate Vespas 

http://motorcycle-74.blogspot.ca/2012/06/military-vespa-sidecar.html


----------



## Danjanou (10 Nov 2012)

I'm staying with this vespa and a trailor full of flechette rounds  >


----------



## Devo3733 (12 Nov 2012)

Zombie Apocalypse survival isn't easy to plan for when you live right downtown in Calgary.  Fortunately I'm all of 2 blocks from the river so bug out plans involve all my supplies and an inflatable raft to GTFO the city.  Hold up for a few days comfortably with my 72 hour kit, see what's going on (third floor apartment with a view of most of downtown, telescope, etc.) And if things get particularly ugly pack up and head out of town at night and raft it out.  Winter of course complicates things out in the woods, but on the flipside zombie popsicles aren't too dangerous!
I'm more worried about living people if things ever go right sideways.  Zombies can't shoot you for a bottle of water...


----------



## Sythen (13 Feb 2013)

http://www.ctvnews.ca/politics/baird-canada-will-never-be-a-safe-haven-for-zombies-1.1155526



> Baird: Canada will never be a safe haven for zombies
> 
> 
> OTTAWA - Zombies on Parliament Hill have long been the bane of those who watch Canadian politics.
> ...


----------



## The Bread Guy (14 Feb 2013)

I'm vastly reassured - from Hansard:


> .... Mr. Pat Martin (Winnipeg Centre, NDP):  Mr. Speaker, I rise today to salute the Centers for Disease Control in Atlanta and the Province of Quebec for putting in place emergency measures to deal with the possibility of an invasion of zombies. I do not need to tell you, Mr. Speaker, that zombies do not recognize borders and that a zombie invasion in the United States could easily turn into a continent-wide pandemic if it is not contained.  On behalf of concerned Canadians everywhere, I want to ask the Minister of Foreign Affairs: Is he working with his American counterparts to develop an international zombie strategy so that a zombie invasion does not turn into a zombie apocalypse?
> 
> Hon. John Baird (Minister of Foreign Affairs, CPC):  Mr. Speaker, I want to assure the member and all Canadians that I am “dead-icated” to ensuring that this never happens. I want to say categorically to this member, and through him to all Canadians, that under the leadership of this Prime Minister, Canada will never become a safe haven for zombies, ever ....


----------



## a_majoor (15 Feb 2013)

I've changed my mind. 

Hit Parliament with cleansing fire......


----------



## cupper (17 Feb 2013)

ZOMBIE ALERT!


----------



## CougarKing (27 Feb 2015)

"Run for the hills"...seriously, is that the best they've got for ideas?  :

Yahoo News UK



> *Scientists reveal how to survive a real-world zombie apocalypse*
> 
> 
> A simulation of what would really happen if America was overrun by the living dead offered a few surprises
> ...


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (27 Feb 2015)

In Canada, we could run for the North … But that wouldn't work. Sooner or later one of us would break down and start skating around a pond or lake and push a stone with branch … and others would join in , and more, and more  and the ensuing game of shinny would attract the Zombies


----------



## Remius (27 Feb 2015)

S.M.A. said:
			
		

> "Run for the hills"...seriously, is that the best they've got for ideas?  :
> 
> Yahoo News UK



It's not a bad idea really.  Why stay in an outbreak area and why stay where there is a higher concentration of Zs.  And it isn't how to fight zombies it's how to survive.  Run for teh hills and make yourself defendable.  Then wait.


----------



## a_majoor (27 Feb 2015)

The real life application for "run away" is if a more common disease like influenza, or an uncommon one like ebola gets loose and expands to pandemic proportions. Of course you need to run to a secure area with enough supplies or resources to hold out untiol the epidemic passes, and ensure you yourself are not overrun by panicked survivors looking for a safe haven...


----------



## Remius (27 Feb 2015)

Thucydides said:
			
		

> The real life application for "run away" is if a more common disease like influenza, or an uncommon one like ebola gets loose and expands to pandemic proportions. Of course you need to run to a secure area with enough supplies or resources to hold out untiol the epidemic passes, and ensure you yourself are not overrun by panicked survivors looking for a safe haven...



Yes.  Panicked and desperate survivors are likely a worse threat.


----------



## NavyShooter (1 Mar 2015)

Survivors, or carriers?


----------



## medicineman (1 Mar 2015)

NavyShooter said:
			
		

> Survivors, or carriers?



Yes


----------



## jfriesen (8 Mar 2016)

Brihard said:
			
		

> Capt Lee Lambert, former padre for the Cameron Highlanders, has just published an entertaining zombie novel. Basic premise is that during the zombpocalypse a section's worth of RCDs and a hapless Reserve Padre get caught behind the FEBA 27km east of Arnprior, and have to make it back cross country to the 'stop line' that the survivors based out of Pet have established at the river / hydro dam. Pretty fun book, and being familiar with the terrain and about to track the characters' movements across real and familiar terrain features on Google Earth was fun.
> 
> Currently available for $3 in ebook format. I promise it's at least as entertaining as the equivalent two small double doubles.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Jacked-A-Novel-Apocalypse-ebook/dp/B009SPZ2EC



Great find, thanks!


----------



## Rifleman62 (15 Apr 2016)

Sister gets wisdom teeth out, brothers convince her there's a zombie apocalypse 

http://upliftingforever.com/2016/04/12/sister-gets-wisdom-teeth-out-brothers-convince-her-theres-a-zombie-apocalypse/?src=srd_51057&t=syn

Watch the video.


----------



## SeaKingTacco (15 Apr 2016)

I saw that on failarmy

Mean. Friggin hilarious, but mean.


----------



## a_majoor (16 Apr 2016)

Replace the water balloon with a molotov cocktail....

http://www.popularmechanics.com/home/how-to-plans/how-to/a20386/diy-water-balloon-cannon/


----------



## FSTO (16 Apr 2016)

jfriesen said:
			
		

> Great find, thanks!



Read it last night in one sitting. Great little story for sure.


----------



## dapaterson (27 Jul 2016)

Good news for those who dislike Central Canada - Ontario and Quebec are the most vulnerable to a zombie apocalypse.  Best place to be?  The Yukon.

http://www.ctvnews.ca/sci-tech/where-s-the-best-province-for-surviving-a-zombie-apocalypse-1.3002668


----------



## marinemech (27 Jul 2016)

Shouldn't this be renames "How to survive when Trump becomes President" Figuring Political Correctness and all


----------



## CBH99 (27 Jul 2016)

The Yukon?

I'm thinking Vancouver Island, PEI, or Newfoundland....


----------



## dapaterson (27 Jul 2016)

Based on the parameters of the study, PEI is one of the worst places to go.  Yukon is rugged with few people,  but those who are there are well armed and know how to use their guns.


----------



## CBH99 (27 Jul 2016)

I should have read the article before commenting...

On the flip side, at least the zombies in PEI will be fat & geographically isolated.


----------



## cavalryman (27 Jul 2016)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> Good news for those who dislike Central Canada - Ontario and Quebec are the most vulnerable to a zombie apocalypse.  Best place to be?  The Yukon.
> 
> http://www.ctvnews.ca/sci-tech/where-s-the-best-province-for-surviving-a-zombie-apocalypse-1.3002668


And yet if one posits that zombies survive by eating brains, one would think Ontario and Quebec would provide scarce nourishment >


----------



## OrganishChemiker (28 Jul 2016)

No need to worry about a zombie apocalypse.  Zombies can't repair themselves, so they'd wither away in a few weeks.  They'd dry out completely after a few weeks in the sun.  They'd freeze and be unable to move in the winter and freezing would destroy any of their tissues.  They'd be eaten by flies.  Zombies wouldn't last long.

But zombies aren't every going to be walking around so I guess we're talking about supernatural zombies . . .


----------



## Colin Parkinson (28 Jul 2016)

I note that there are film crew signs around North Vancouver saying "iZombie" so it seems they are doing a another zombie film, if it's based off of iRobot then expect to see a zombie with feelings....


----------



## Lightguns (28 Jul 2016)

Maschinengewehr42 said:
			
		

> No need to worry about a zombie apocalypse.  Zombies can't repair themselves, so they'd wither away in a few weeks.  They'd dry out completely after a few weeks in the sun.  They'd freeze and be unable to move in the winter and freezing would destroy any of their tissues.  They'd be eaten by flies.  Zombies wouldn't last long.
> 
> But zombies aren't every going to be walking around so I guess we're talking about supernatural zombies . . .



Stop with your logic, just stop that.


----------



## OrganishChemiker (28 Jul 2016)

I can't help myself.  It ruins most horror films for me.  _The Walking Dead_ has bored me to tears for a few seasons.


----------



## Jarnhamar (28 Jul 2016)

Maschinengewehr42 said:
			
		

> But zombies aren't every going to be walking around so I guess we're talking about supernatural zombies . . .


We once believed the earth was flat and sun rotated around us.


----------



## dapaterson (28 Jul 2016)

When my wife watched Iron Man, Tony Stark building a fusion reactor out of the junk heap wasn't an issue.  Her willful suspension of disbelief failed when she saw Pepper Potts sprinting on a metal grate in stiletto heels.


----------



## OrganishChemiker (28 Jul 2016)

Jarnhamar said:
			
		

> We once believed the earth was flat a d sun rotated around us.



Yeah, hey, I could be wrong.  I guess I won't be prepared for a zombie apocalypse.


----------



## George Wallace (28 Jul 2016)

Maschinengewehr42 said:
			
		

> Yeah, hey, I could be wrong.  I guess I won't be prepared for a zombie apocalypse.



You never know.  We never ever thought that an actor could become President either.  One became President, at least one became a Governor, and several have become Senators and Congressmen.  Go figure.


----------



## OrganishChemiker (28 Jul 2016)

You never know.  It's true.  I try to remind myself on a regular basis that everything I think is right could be wrong.  First, I'll prepare for things that I think might actually happen.  Then, I'll prepare for a zombie apocalypse.

I think I'd start by fortifying my house.  Putting in a steel door.  Steel over the windows and so forth.  I'd also want some kind of armour that they couldn't bite through.  Maybe something lie chainmail even.  Stockpile plenty of food and water - that would be part of any sort of apocalypse plan.  I'd need weapons to defend my home from not only the zombies, but people who want my food and water.  I think a flamethrower might be useful.  Zombies should lose water as they go, so hopefully they'd burn up easily.


----------



## SeaKingTacco (28 Jul 2016)

See, MG42, that wasn't so hard to suspend disbelief, was it?  

Another week or so around here, and we actually have you buying guns.... :nod:


----------



## OrganishChemiker (29 Jul 2016)

We could set up computer network via radio and post video of our best zombie kills.  It would be great.  I could mow down a bunch of them with an MG42.


----------



## NavyShooter (29 Jul 2016)

The question would be though, if you gun down a bunch of zombies, would other zombies not be attracted to the pile of bodies, which, if you killed them too, would then attract MORE zombies that you'd have to kill...and so on and so on, resulting in you having to deal with an even larger group of zombies in the end?  

So instead of just killing zombies, is it better to hide and let them live/wither/die on their own?  

Or should you plan for long-range kills so that the dead zombies will be further away from your 'safe area' and will not be specifically attracted to your refuge.

That said, since zombies are already 'dead'....are you really killing them?  

And personally, an MG-42 with it's high ROF would be less than ideal unless you have to deal with a huge swarm of them.  It'd burn through your ammo stock way too fast.  Much as I like the MG-42, I don't think it's the right choice except for a swarm of them.

And now, back to reality....


----------



## SeaKingTacco (29 Jul 2016)

No. Zombies are already dead, so they are not attracted to other dead things. They are only attracted to live things.

Agreed- automatic weapons are of limited value against zombies. A smaller calibre semi automatic that has decent accuracy (for those oh so important brain stem shots), a decent stand off range and an ability to be silenced- pure gold.

What to mean, back to reality?

 ;D


----------



## Halifax Tar (29 Jul 2016)

Why not a tank ? 

You could use HE and flechette rounds for swarms and tracks as well. 

Surly we have enough gas and ammo to put them away with no problems.  

Attract them en-mass into an area and just run them over.  If you get tracked, button up and wait it out.  Ain't no zombie getting through your armour.

 

Whats that saying ?  "Through the mud the blood to green fields beyond" or something that effect


----------



## Remius (29 Jul 2016)

Well, you'd have to look at your situation and where you are.  

I agree with the small caliber firearm.  In fact any firearm where ammo and parts are easily found.  Shotguns and hunting rifles.  Anything else and you'll run out and likely not be able to find any more.  

Also people seem to think that monster trucks are the way to go.  Go with a small fuel efficient AWD vehicle.  Fuel will be a commodity that will run out quickly or become the new currency.  

Have a good hideout, out of the way, defendable and not conspicuous at all.


----------



## FSTO (29 Jul 2016)

Screw the tanks (maybe just to tow this though)







Have a formation of 8 to 10 these rolling across the prairie.


----------



## Halifax Tar (29 Jul 2016)

FSTO said:
			
		

> Screw the tanks (maybe just to tow this though)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thats... Just... Beautiful... In a zombie killing way lol


----------



## marinemech (25 Aug 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iS8KXHBCimo leave it to the aussies


----------



## Lightguns (25 Aug 2016)

FSTO said:
			
		

> Screw the tanks (maybe just to tow this though)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



'cepting of course that you are towing the rollers and encountering the zombies before you roll over them, backing up being a little awkward.  Klaxons on the nuke plants, once a crowd forms, blow 'em up.


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (25 Aug 2016)

FSTO said:
			
		

> Screw the tanks (maybe just to tow this though)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That would flatten them in the mud: They may come back to haunt you.

I'd rather have platoon of these, with the headers held up at zombie's neck height:


----------

